# Where to find love?



## tomsonbilly

I have been dreaming for a long time about finding a soul mate for myself. Maybe someone knows a good place where you can easily meet people?


----------



## DavidTurner

Good question. I've also been trying for a long time to find a place where you can meet real people, but it's very difficult! I hope someone here knows something about it!


----------



## dk2429




----------



## LarryG

Church


----------



## RANCH

Church is a good answer but I also hear the local watering hole works just as good .....


----------



## Newtosavage

RANCH said:


> Church is a good answer but I also hear the local watering hole works just as good .....


quicker alright. Not sure "just as good" though. LOL


----------



## photofishin

Likely trolling a fishing site with mostly men might not be the best option...that is unless you are in the Navy


----------



## TXanalogkd

photofishin said:


> Likely trolling a fishing site with mostly men might not be the best option...that is unless you are in the Navy


So true!!


----------



## HTownBoi281

When I hear "Church" I always think about St. James on Rankin for some odd reason. 😉


----------



## jsk

Christian Mingle


----------

